# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Νέες ποτίστρες χωρίς μπίλια με κενό αέρος.

## vag21

οπως λεει και ο τιτλος κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο νεες ποτιστρες που εξαλειφουν τα προβληματα που ειχαν οι ποτιστρες με μπιλιες(τον φοβο οτι μπορει να κολλησει η μπιλια).
μεχρι στιγμης οσοι τις εχουν χρησιμοποιησει πινουν νερο στο ονομα τους  :Happy0159: . 

εγω εχω βρει εναν που τις φερνει στην ελλαδα και λεει αποκλειστικος αντιπρόσωπος ελλαδας-κυπρου.
ακολουθει και βιντεακι.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εγώ γιατι τις φοβάμαι όλες αυτές ?

----------


## vag21

δεν ξερω ρε μπιλαρα,αλλα και εγω τις φοβαμαι.
αν καποιος τι χρησιμοποιει ας μας πει εντυπωσεις.
ειναι και λιγο ακριβουτσικες γυρω στα 3.5 ευρω .

----------


## xarhs

αμα εχουν τοσα λεφτα ουτε εγω τις εμπιστευομαι.............  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## lagreco69

> Εγώ γιατι τις φοβάμαι όλες αυτές ?


Και δεν εισαι ο μονος! Βασιλη μια απο τα ιδια και εγω. 

Μια στο εκατομμυριο εαν χαλασει ποιος θα την φτιαξει? εκτος και εαν τα πουλια ξερουν απο επισκευες.

----------


## georgekouk

Καλησπέρα σας. 
Επειδή τις έχω 3 χρόνια αν καθαρίζονται όπως πρέπει, όπως όλες άλλωστε, δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Αλλιώς κι αυτές θα πιάσουν πρασινίλα και στο στόμιο και δεν θα γίνεται σωστή η ροή του νερού.  



> Μια στο εκατομμυριο εαν χαλασει ποιος θα την φτιαξει? εκτος και εαν τα πουλια ξερουν απο επισκευες.


Δηλαδή αν δεν λειτουργεί σωστά, από λάθος χρήση θα φταίει.... ο κατασκευαστής ή.... το πουλί; Όχι ο εκτροφέας που δεν το πρόσεξε ή δεν έκανε σωστή συντήρηση; 
Τώρα το αν είναι ακριβές ή όχι σε σχέση με τις απλές πρέπει και πάλι να έχουμε άποψη για την ποιότητα κατασκευής και την αντοχή στο χρόνο και την χρήση. 
Και σε κάθε περίπτωση ότι μας κάνει σε λειτουργικότητα, ποιότητα η/και τιμή είναι εντάξει. Δεν είναι εντάξει να σχολιάζουμε όμως άνευ προσωπικής άποψης.

----------


## orion

Έχω και αυτές και με μπίλια. αυτές έχουν ένα μικρό θέμα, παρατηρώ (σε σχέση με της μπίλιας) ότι στάζουν (λίγο) λόγω των δονήσεων από τα πηδήματα των πουλιών, ενω της μπίλιας σχεδόν καθόλου.
Μπορείτε να βάζετε δύο αν αγχώνεστε πάντως...
Εγώ όταν απουσιάζω βάζω μπίλιας, τέτοιες και απλές και έχω ήσυχο το κεφάλι μου...
αν τις καθαρίζεται καλά και τις μπίλιας δύσκολα κολλάνε... μέσα έχει 2 μπίλιες και η μία σπρώχνει την άλλη...
Αυτές είναι αρκετά ακριβές πάντως και αν σου σπάσει κλαίς με μαύρο δάκρυ χαχαχα
Η ποτίστρες μπίλιας είναι καλές και σε ταξίδι γιατί δεν χάνουν σχεδόν καθόλου νερό... όλες οι άλλες αδειάζουν ακόμε και αυτές με το κενό... Δοκιμασμένα πράγματα...!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Δεν είναι εντάξει να σχολιάζουμε όμως άνευ προσωπικής άποψης.


Να και η προσωπικη μου αποψη. 

Πριν απο τρια χρονια περιπου οταν ειχα πρωτογνωρισει την γυναικα μου ειχε ενα πανεμορφο λευκο κουνελακι. θελαμε λοιπον να φυγουμε ενα διημερο εκτος και πηγαμε και αγορασαμε ενω ηδη επινε απο ποτιστρα με μπιλια, μια ολοκαινουρια και μεγαλυτερης χωρητικοτητας νερου για να μην ξεμεινει. το αποτελεσμα ηταν οταν γυρισαμε απο το ταξιδι στο σπιτι της ηταν να βρουμε το κουνελακι ξαπλα και ισα που το προλαβαμε και του δωσαμε εμεις να πιει νερο. η μπιλια της ποτιστρας ειχε κολλησει! μια πανακριβης αταιριας ποτιστρα, την πηγα πισω και ο πωλητης μου ειπε αυτα συμβαινουν! λιγο να καθυστερουσαμε το κουνελακι θα ειχε φυγει απο την ζωη επειδη αυτα καμια φορα συμβαινουν. η κλασικη ποτιστρα για τα πουλια και στην περιπτωση του κουνελιου το ειδικο μπολακι που δεν μπορουν να αναποδογυρισουν ειναι μια χαρα!! εγω αυτες τις ποτιστρες της θεωρω επικινδυνες!!!! και μεγαλο ρισκο.

----------


## orion

> Έχω και αυτές και με μπίλια. αυτές έχουν ένα μικρό θέμα, παρατηρώ (σε σχέση με της μπίλιας) ότι στάζουν (λίγο) λόγω των δονήσεων από τα πηδήματα των πουλιών, ενω της μπίλιας σχεδόν καθόλου.
> Μπορείτε να βάζετε δύο αν αγχώνεστε πάντως...
> Εγώ όταν απουσιάζω βάζω μπίλιας, τέτοιες και απλές και έχω ήσυχο το κεφάλι μου...
> αν τις καθαρίζεται καλά και τις μπίλιας δύσκολα κολλάνε... μέσα έχει 2 μπίλιες και η μία σπρώχνει την άλλη...
> Αυτές είναι αρκετά ακριβές πάντως και αν σου σπάσει κλαίς με μαύρο δάκρυ χαχαχα
> *Η ποτίστρες* μπίλιας είναι καλές και σε ταξίδι γιατί δεν χάνουν σχεδόν καθόλου νερό... όλες οι άλλες αδειάζουν ακόμε και αυτές με το κενό... Δοκιμασμένα πράγματα...!!!


Συγνώμη αλλά τώρα είδα ορθογραφικό... "*Οι ποτίστρες*" και όχι "Η ποτίστες" χααχα έχω καεί...
Αυτό να μην μπορείς να διορθώσεις μετά από λίγο το ποστ μου σπάει τα νευρα Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## mitsman

Εγω τις εχω δοκιμασει ολες και θεωρω καλυτερες απο ολες τις ποτιστρες με μπιλια!!!! με νευριαζει μονο που δεν υπαρχουν σε μικρο μεγεθος στην αγορα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις ποτιστρα με μπιλια σε παπαγαλους με επιτυχια? Σκεφτομαι να το δοκιμασω σε lovebirds..

----------


## jimgo

δεν ξέρω τώρα αν έχω δίκιο η άδικο αλλά εγώ δεν θα έβαζα τέτοια ποτίστρα μόνο και μόνο γιατί στης απλές μπορούν ακόμα και λίγη προσπάθεια παραπάνω να κάνουν ένα υποτυπώδες  μπάνιο .

----------


## mitsman

εγω εχω βαλει στους παπαγαλους με μπιλια και δεν εκαναν τιποτα....... δεν τις αγγιξαν!!!

----------


## jk21

> Εγω τις εχω δοκιμασει ολες και θεωρω καλυτερες απο ολες τις ποτιστρες με μπιλια!!!! με νευριαζει μονο που δεν υπαρχουν σε μικρο μεγεθος στην αγορα!




εγω εχω προσαρμοσει μια τετοια λευκη μικρη (25αρα πρεπει να ειναι ή το πολυ 50αρα )   σε μηχανισμο που ειχα απο μεγαλυτερη 

αλλα κοιτα και εδω



αν κατεβεις Αθηνα να σε δουμε  ,μπορει να σου πω και που εχει ...

----------


## mitsman

η παραπανω ειναι 40αρες......... εχω καμμια 40αρια.... θα το δοκιμασω!

----------


## jk21

εχει σημασια να ταιριαζει η διαμετρος ...

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Τις χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και ένα χρόνο και είναι τρομερές, μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις ακριβώς όπως δείχνει και το βιντεάκι.. Βασίζονται πάνω στην ατμοσφαιρική πίεση, όπως οι παλιές ποτίστρες..

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σήμερα που έβαλα νερό στο γαρδέλι (Λάζαρο)....μετα απο μισή ώρα προσέχω πως το πουλί δεν έχει νερό....

Ξαναγεμίζω την ποτίστρα και παρατηρώ πως έχανε και έπεφτε κάτω ...σταγόνα-σταγόνα.

Αντε γεια....

Ξαναγυρνάω στις παλιές....

----------


## vag21

δεν τις ειχες κλεισει καλα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> δεν τις ειχες κλεισει καλα.


Ασε μας ρε Βαγγελάκη που δεν την έκλεισα καλά.

Ενα μηνα την δουλεύω.

ε ρε και γινόταν κανα τσαφ και δεν την πρόσεχα...

Θα ερχόμουν και θα έβαζα φωτιά σε όλη τη Νίκαια.

----------


## jk21

σου χει πεσει καμμια μερα κατω; ψαξε για ρωγμη στην ποτιστρα  ή για καποιο σκουπιδι στην μπιλλια

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ελα....

Βρήκα τι φταίει

Αν δεν την γεμίσεις τίγκα....τρέχει.

Πλέον δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη

----------


## vag21

τι φταει η νικαια? χαχαχαχα

----------


## antoninio

..εγω προσωπικα καθε μερα αλλαζω νερο και προτιμω τις παλιες..πιο το νοημα να το αφηνουμε πολλες μερες..αν φυγω ταξιδι η διακοπες,καποιος εχει κλειδι και αλλαζει νερο καθε μερα η τα παιρνω μαζι.θα ηταν ανευθυνο απο πλευρας μου(ετσι πιστευω) να πονταρω σε μια μπιλια τη ζωη των μικρων μου φιλων..σαν να αφηνω το παιδι μου με ενα τεραστιο μπιμπερο στο κρεβατι και να φευγω(μεταφορικο)

----------


## vag21

οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας αλλαζουν νερο καθε μερα.
το προβλημα ειναι με καποια πουλακια που εχουν την κακη συνηθεια να βαζουν στο νερο πελετ και σπορους αμεσως μολις τους βαλεις νερο.
εγω προς το παρον δεν εχω προβλημα.

----------


## xarhs

εγω ρε παιδια αυτο με το νερο καθε μερα ποτε δεν μπορεσα να το κανω...............  παρολα αυτα τοσα χρονια που εχω καναρινια δεν επαθαν απολυτως τιποτα.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Ελα....
> 
> Βρήκα τι φταίει
> 
> Αν δεν την γεμίσεις τίγκα....τρέχει.
> 
> Πλέον δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη



Λογικο να τρεχει, αφου δεν δημιουργειται κενο και κατα συνεπεια υποπιεση ...

----------

